# 95% cotton and 5% spandex



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Can you use plastisol transfers on 95% cotton with 5% spandex on girls tees?


----------



## adriancreative (Jun 13, 2008)

ambitious said:


> Can you use plastisol transfers on 95% cotton with 5% spandex on girls tees?


 I've used plastisol inks and heat transfer films with no problem so I think plastisol transfers would work just fine.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm going to say yes for a general answer, because you use them. I suggest telling your vendor the type of garment you will be using with the transfers.If any special additives need to be added to make them adhere then it can be mixed in. I use plastisol on 100% spandex, but the transfer needs special preparation(additives). I hope this helps. .... JB


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

ambitious said:


> Can you use plastisol transfers on 95% cotton with 5% spandex on girls tees?


Yes, as mentioned already, be sure to inform the transfer maker about the garment type and fabric and what the wear stretch percentage is required for the transfer. Usually 120% stretch is more than enough. 

But,
You will be printing the transfers on 5% Spandex/Lycra, the thing to watch for even if you get stretch transfers made is that Spandex/Lycra react funny to Heat. Thats why garments with Spandex/Lycra content should never go in the HOT dryer, Thats because the Heat distorts the tiny Spandex/Lycra elements and this eliminates the stretch bounce back. In other words the garments lose their stretch and shape.

I would strongly recomment testing the actual garments first under the HEAT required for the transfer application, and see if it holds up and also if the actual spandex/lycra does not slightly melt and discolor the garment color.

5% is not alot so in most cases its all good...but a little time spend testing may save you money/time and head pains. 


cheers


:


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have used plastisol on under armour type shirts, I just told my sales Rep, what the transfer were going on. I will tell you they turned out great and the customer was very happy. They have reordered the same garments 4 times. ..... JB


----------

